# Curso básico electronica digital (link)



## manuel2007 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola, el motivo de este post es simplemente para compartir un enlace que encontré buscando cursos de electrónica digital y que puede ser de gran utilidad para aquellos que quieren empezar de cero, es un curso de iniciación bastante completo, este es el link:

http://www.cmelectronics.8m.com/

Espero que os sea de ayuda, a mi me aclaro bastantes dudas.
Saludos!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola manuel2007:

**** Por favor, coloquen su información en los apartados correctos, de otra manera se crea información cruzada por todo el foro, Estos datos no pertenecen al apartado de cuestiones Elementales de electrónica ****

Documentación, circuitos y esquemas


----------

